# Location of converter and fuses



## Spencer833 (Mar 19, 2019)

Where is the converter and fuse panel located for a 2007 Fleetwood Pioneer Spirit 18CK trailer?


----------



## C Nash (Mar 20, 2019)

Should be located close to where your power cord enters the rv.  Know thats not any help.  May be under a bed or a seat. I dont even think there is a generaly location unless someone has the exact year and model.  Good luck and when you find it come back and post.  I assume you having problems with it.  Most have a fuse on thr back of them.


----------



## Cavie (Feb 9, 2020)

under the fridge? under the stove? under a bed. It for sure will be close to the floor and it will for sure be inside the trailer.


----------



## Jack Hall (May 15, 2021)

Just so you know that it can be somewhere you did not think it would be- in my Holiday Rambler, it is on the opposite side of the trailer from the cord for shore power, and behind a cabinet door under a closet,  I know this doesn't tell you where YOURS is, but it points out the need to look all over- even unlikely places.


----------

